# $18 Kindle 3 covers on Ebay



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

I spotted these $18 (w/ free shipping from CA) faux leather Kindle 3 covers on Ebay. Four colors. I wish the closing tab was on the left but at least it's something while I wait for a more klutz-proof case to show up.  (I got purple)

http://shop.ebay.com/yangm-half/m.html?_nkw=%22kindle+3%22+leather&_sacat=0&_odkw=&
_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313










Barely related - For my K2 I had an elastic-corner cover that zipped all the way around (SimpleCase, similar to the one TrendyDigital has for K3 on Amazon) and I liked it because it was perfect for a klutz and kept the Kindle clean. but I just don't think that raised zipper edge would work well with K3 buttons. Even the usage video Trendy provided in their own comment and 5-star rating shows the guy pushing the zipper edge aside to change the page.


----------



## jrjpatton (Jun 17, 2009)

I would love to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

*Love *the purple, and that the inside and outside colors match. My big concern is that the snap closes directly on top of the screen and needs to be pushed against it to secure.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

auntmarge said:


> *Love *the purple, and that the inside and outside colors match. My big concern is that the snap closes directly on top of the screen and needs to be pushed against it to secure.


It's a magnetic snap. At least that's what it says in the ebay listing.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Samantha said:


> It's a magnetic snap. At least that's what it says in the ebay listing.


Right you are - hadn't read it that closely. Well, I'll be interested in hearing what Violet thinks when hers comes.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a decent price.  (And *Violet* got *purple*!! That kind of cracks me up.)


----------



## Erinath (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice find, and purple too! Such a shame they don't ship outside the US, would have tided me over until the various other covers came out.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the heads up. Also just bought the purple one to go with my Decal Girl Sweet Blossom skin; not a perfect match, but will do for now. Please let us know what you think of the quality once you receive yours.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Erinath said:


> Nice find, and purple too! Such a shame they don't ship outside the US, would have tided me over until the various other covers came out.


But they do http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-LEATHER-COVER-SLEEVE-CASE-AMAZON-KINDLE-3-NEW-/290471164029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a16e387d#ht_999wt_911.
Not too shabby for a stop gap arrangement...

Edit: Looks like a different cover, but yet another temp option..


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

rockstone said:


> But they do http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-LEATHER-COVER-SLEEVE-CASE-AMAZON-KINDLE-3-NEW-/290471164029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a16e387d#ht_999wt_911.
> Not too shabby for a stop gap arrangement...


These have the closing tab on the left too.

eta: I think these are different than the OP's one. Very similiar tho. (different pockets, different clasp)


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought one, purple, on Friday so I can return the lighted Amazon case.  I needed something as a cover until I can decide on an Oberon.  I can't justify spending $60 on the Amazon case if I'm going to buy the (even more) expensive Oberon.  I can justify $20 on a temporary case though. 

Great seller - I purchased Friday AM and by the early afternoon it had shipped and I had a tracking number.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

@ Mauvaise, let us know as to how secure / protective it is. Even at covers this cheap, i wouldn't want the K3 moving around too much in the cover, though the photographs depict a decent fit...


----------



## Erinath (Aug 26, 2010)

rockstone said:


> But they do http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-LEATHER-COVER-SLEEVE-CASE-AMAZON-KINDLE-3-NEW-/290471164029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a16e387d#ht_999wt_911


  That item still only ships to US or Canada though, I'm in the UK


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Erinath said:


> That item still only ships to US or Canada though, I'm in the UK


Nope. just check their international shipping policy. You would need to e-mail them with a request to ship to the 
UK.


----------



## Fardog (Sep 6, 2010)

Samantha said:


> It's a magnetic snap. At least that's what it says in the ebay listing.


Does the magnet erase all 3500 books ?

Really, I've been wondering about that.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Fardog said:


> Does the magnet erase all 3500 books ?
> 
> Really, I've been wondering about that.


Nope, Kindle doesn't have a hard drive so no need to worry. It uses flash memory which isn't susceptible to damage from magnets.


----------



## carrie (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw this topic and ordered one of the pink covers.  I ordered Friday (9/3) and the cover arrived today (9/7) -- and that's with Labor Day in between.  Pretty speedy!

As a bit of history, I wanted a pink cover and had ordered the Amazon case with the light in pink, but returned it and ordered the red one -- the pink was just not the shade I had envisioned.  For my K2, I only used the Amazon case with the hinges and really liked how thin it was and easy to hold, along with the security of the hinges.  I like my red Amazon K3 case with the light, but to me it seems bulkier and heavier than the K2 case (maybe because of the light?).  However, since I love the light so much (no more book lights sitting around waiting for my small children to play with -- and then break!), I figured I'd keep it.  

But, I couldn't help myself when I saw these covers.  The pink cover is the exact color I wanted.  It has a nice magnetic "snap" (which doesn't really "snap" but just "magnets" shut so no pressure is needed).  The fake leather has a soft feel, closer to "real" leather than the vinyl it is likely made from, and folds back nicely for one-handed reading.  The interior is also a pleasant color, and feels very soft, so I am not afraid at all that the screen will be damaged.  The corner straps remind me of the K1 Amazon covers, but they hold the K3 securely and don't cover the buttons on the bottom.  In short, I think that this is a great case for the money, although the quality of the case is not as nice as an Oberon or even the Amazon case.  I will likely use this case most of the time, unless I will be somewhere where I know I will want the Amazon case light.  As the case feels less sturdy than the Amazon K3 case, I am not sure how long it will last, but time will tell. 

In short, I'm really happy with the case -- in fact, I'm surprised how much I like it! -- and to me it's well worth the $18 (with free shipping!) that I spent. 

I'm not quite sure how to post a photo, but if you'd like to see what the pink case looks like in real life, PM me with your email and I can send you an image.  Really, though, it looks just like the photo at the ebay site.  Hope this helps some of you who are considering ordering it!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread!  I think I'll get one of these until I can decide on which 'nicer' cover to get.
I have such a hard time picking a color


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

carrie said:


> But, I couldn't help myself when I saw these covers. The pink cover is the exact color I wanted. It has a nice magnetic "snap" (which doesn't really "snap" but just "magnets" shut so no pressure is needed). The fake leather has a soft feel, closer to "real" leather than the vinyl it is likely made from, and folds back nicely for one-handed reading. The interior is also a pleasant color, and feels very soft, so I am not afraid at all that the screen will be damaged. The corner straps remind me of the K1 Amazon covers, but they hold the K3 securely and don't cover the buttons on the bottom. In short, I think that this is a great case for the money, although the quality of the case is not as nice as an Oberon or even the Amazon case. I will likely use this case most of the time, unless I will be somewhere where I know I will want the Amazon case light. As the case feels less sturdy than the Amazon K3 case, I am not sure how long it will last, but time will tell.


Oh, puffiffle! I have already well exceeded the cost of my K3 with handbags, lighted cover, a couple of sleeves - I do most definitely not need anything else. But, carrie, your eloquent description of that cover got me. And pink! Real, yummy pink. Not hot or fuchsia or rose or... Anyway, thanks for the good description. I managed to find another $18 in the Kindle budget.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Carrie, can you put up some pics, just so that we can see what they look like?? Thanks


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

If you go to the Ebay link in the first post, then select one of the color auctions, then scroll down the auction page they have really nice pictures of the front and inside.

I just received mine (but I don't have even a shipping date for my K3 yet). Looks like those photos. The inside is a bit nappy but not as soft as suede or microsuede.  The cover has a nice feel and a decent amount of stiffness inside.  The magnetic snap, when centered, keeps the case pretty securely closed. The bottom two corner straps appear to be just faux-leather (no elastic). And I love the purple color.  

I think it will be a nice fun case to use until more cases come out. Simplecase plans to have their zips-all-around cover/case later this month and even though they are as attractive as a case for socket wrenches I really trust the one I have for K2.  But hey, maybe I will be totally seduced by the purple  and just get a safer travel case to go over it...


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like the black and red choices are temporarily sold out, but expected back in stock in a few days.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindleboards must have increased their sales and you people in this thread obviously got your order in before me...  the purple is now sold out   


I'll have to check back in a couple days


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

So glad I found this thread! I want a red one too! (In a few days, when they're back in stock . . .)


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

Violet said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/yangm-half/m.html?_nkw=%22kindle+3%22+leather&_sacat=0&_odkw=&
> _osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313


Is this the one everyone is buying?


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

These may be back in stock, I just checked Ebay and the red one didn't have the message about being temporarily out of stock anymore.


----------



## tstreete (Sep 9, 2010)

Ordered mine a week ago, on Saturday night, and it was on its way the first business day (Tuesday), arrived yesterday. Best part, clearly, is the $18 price (shipped). This is my first Kindle -- bought it in large part because the price came down so much, which says something about where I'm coming from -- and so it's my first case; nothing to compare it to. But it seems fine. The magnetic snap needs a little bit of gentle help to fully close. It also snaps (with help) when you flip the lid around for reading. I hope the faux leather hinge softens up over time, as it does not flip all the way open flat against the back (see the last picture). And I hope the elastic straps that hold the Kindle do NOT wear out over time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

tstreete, Welcome to Kindleboards.  Congratulations on your Kindle.  
deb


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

I got mine today - the purple - and I am really pleased with it. It's super cute, and while I don't know how sturdy it will be in the long run, feels worth my $18. The first two are a little dark, but the one with flash makes it seem a little too lilac-y. It's somewhere in between the two.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

rockstone said:


> @ Mauvaise, let us know as to how secure / protective it is. Even at covers this cheap, i wouldn't want the K3 moving around too much in the cover, though the photographs depict a decent fit...


Like others, I am also very pleased with this budget case. Shipped the same day I ordered, arrived in a timely fashion. Kindle fits in perfectly and it is a very snug fit - better than the $60 lighted case (don't like the hinge system). Magnetic close works great, and it also holds the front flap in a folded-back position (someone posted a picture above). It's great, I'm right-handed, so I can slip my hand in the space between the back cover and folded-back front cover and read easily one-handed.

The purple is a good purple, the faux-leather doesn't feel or look cheap. All in all, it was a very good deal for $18. I highly recommend to anyone if they don't want the lighted cover from Amazon, or need something to use until (or if) they decide on a more expensive cover (Oberon, etc.).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I just received mine in black. I'm so happy with it that I went and ordered another one, this time in red.

Stitching looks good. It's slightly padded and feels good. No, you can't compare it to an Oberon or a Noreve for that price. But it's a great value.

The best part - the *price has dropped.*


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Well just ordered another one for the heck of it. At under 14 bucks, they are an option in case one needs to switch covers often.Not too bad...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250697205254#ht_3038wt_912


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

On a side note, are you guys remembering to leave the seller positive feedback if you like the case?  I just checked out the seller's feedback and they are all for the iPad.  I'm a "feedback checker" to determine if I should purchase from a seller.  If you like the case and were satisfied with the transaction, show the seller some love!!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> On a side note, are you guys remembering to leave the seller positive feedback if you like the case? I just checked out the seller's feedback and they are all for the iPad. I'm a "feedback checker" to determine if I should purchase from a seller. If you like the case and were satisfied with the transaction, show the seller some love!!


That seller is not the same one the OP listed and the one probably quite a few of us used. He has plenty of Kindle feedback: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=yangm-half&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

For those of you who already have this case:
Can you put the Kindle in it upside down, so the closing strap is on the left instead of on the right? I had a similar case for my K2, and I always wished that closing tab was on the other side...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

joanie said:


> That seller is not the same one the OP listed and the one probably quite a few of us used. He has plenty of Kindle feedback: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=yangm-half&ftab=AllFeedback


Ah.. Good!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

As I posted earlier, I like the black cover so much that I then ordered the red one.  

I don't like the red as much.  The cover is still great, but the red color on the inside is a little too much for me.  I think it's very distracting to have bright red corners on the graphite case.  For only  $14, the red will still make a nice extra cover.


----------



## Shells (Oct 24, 2010)

I am so glad I found this thread. Thank you for posting the link Violet....I spent half the day looking at
covers and sleeves and just bought the faux leather in pink for $12.99 on ebay. You would have thought I was buying a house the way I was looking today. There is another color for $11.99.

Does anyone know what the brown patch (?) on the left hand side of the real leather case is for? It looks like it ruins the design. Any comments on the decal covers....I saw some beautiful ones on Amazon, gel girl or something but am so scared I'll mess up the kindle, plus not sure if I want to spend the $20. No way I could justify the $60 with the light. I have one of those book lights with a clip I use, maybe it will work with this, but mostly this will just be used to protect the kindle when I'm not reading. I love to read it just as is.

Thanks again.....here's the link again in case anyone misses it.

http://shop.ebay.com/yangm-half/m.html?_nkw=%22kindle+3%22+leather&_sacat=0&_odkw=&<br%20/>_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

Michelle


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Shells said:


> Does anyone know what the brown patch (?) on the left hand side of the real leather case is for? It looks like it ruins the design. Any comments on the decal covers....I saw some beautiful ones on Amazon, gel girl or something but am so scared I'll mess up the kindle, plus not sure if I want to spend the $20.


I suspect that is a pocket with a clear top and the brown is the bottom background, and a business card slipped into it will cover the brown up.

I've only used Decal Girl so I have no experience with these decals.


----------

